# I have to say something about Pit bulls



## bobman (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not lecturing or even criticising others decision only you know what you can live with. But I have to say what I see happen to pitbulls really breaks my heart.

They are treated like inanimate objects when they are probably one of the most loyal and bonded dog breeds I've ever been around. 

That really bothers me.

Lets be clear there is no doubt Pits will bite other dogs, really all dogs will bite other dogs if the situation is right.

What bothers me is there is always on here someone trying to find a good home for one. I really hope they get a kind and knowlegeable one.

They are such a mistreated and misunderstood breed. 

I have one we rescued and he does require a close eye on him around our other dogs. He will and has grabbed a couple of my dogs but they were the aggressor not the pit, fortunately I trained him, and hes always immediately stopped when commanded.

I've come full circle, I used to think they were the worst possible dog a man could get.

My opinion of the breed changed 100% having him, the loyalty and even temperament he has shown is really amazing.

I could never give up on him for doing what all dogs do, what we humans bred into them. And I could never risk him ending up where he would be harmed or mistreated.

I just had to get this off my chest its been bugging me for a long time reading these threads.

If I wasn't a bird hunter and bird dog trainer and could only own one dog it would be a pit.

I can honestly say two years ago when my daughter dragged home the one I own now I would of bet one million dollars those words would never come out of me.

I'm kind of rambling... I guess my real point is dont get a Pit unless you really give a lot of thought to what it is and are willing to commit to careing for it its whole life.

They shouldn't be shuffled from owner to owner like a piece of equipment, their kind of loyalty deserves better, much better.


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 31, 2009)

I love Ceasar Milan's pitbull "Daddy".  What a mellow, laid back fellow!


----------



## K9SAR (Oct 31, 2009)

Bkeepr said:


> I love Ceasar Milan's pitbull "Daddy".  What a mellow, laid back fellow!



I couldn't agree more, and didn't Daddy come from a Pit Bull fighting ring? 

What happens with most Pit Bull ownership (not the responsible and knowledgeable folks) is that people like the idea of owning a "Pit" so they go and get a cute Pit Bull puppy.  They don't understand that Pits are loyal, intelligent, and sometimes have a stubborn streak that results in using different training methods than one would use on other dogs.  They think the dogs are a "handful" or "difficult" so they wind up trying to sell them.  

Like I said....NOT responsible and knowledgeable folks, but the "impulse" folks. 

Same thing happens to German Shepherds with a high drive.  Folks don't do research, buy a German Shepherd pup because they're cute and they always wanted one and then are complaining when the pup is 9-10 months old going through its first juvenile delinquent stage and can't figure out why their dog is obsessed with toys, etc.  

A few years ago, I started helping owners in over their head with Pit Bulls, German Shepherds, Dobermans, and some other working dogs that didn't want to give their dog up, but were at wit's end with their dog's energy level.  

We are [quality] Pit Bull lovers and support breeders that realize that looks are second to a stable temperament.  

Can't help but love their clown-like antics, too


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep.  I feel the same way about a Rotweiler that broke into our back yard about 5 years ago.  He scared the deuce out of me when we first met in the back yard.  The only other Rottweiler I had met previously was a trained guard dog.   Rott'n joined our three Shelties and two Goldens.   He is the most laid back easy going dog I have ever seen.  I have heard him growl only twice:  Once when another dog tried to take his bone and once when he thought another dog was growling at me.  It seems that all he wants is to be with and please us.  

He remains a powerful dog and could easily cause a massive amount of damage should he decide to attack something or someone.  I supervise him closely when others are around, and would never leave him alone with children.  I keep him on leash in public more for his protection than anything else.


----------



## CAL (Oct 31, 2009)

Pits are extremely powerful dogs with an unreal amount of power in it's jaws and stamana in it's body build.All I have ever had experiemce with were dogs that wanted a lots of attention and lots of love.They get a bad name not because they are pits but because some human has made them into something undesireable.All dogs can be made very bad it is that pits have much more power and stamina than most other breeds.I have a solid black mixed pit as I type that someone threw out half starved to death.He is making a really nice watch dog for us and a family friend.Our dog doesn't have a mean bone in it's body either.
I think dogs and children have a lots in common.They seem to turn into what we adults allow them to be many times.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 31, 2009)

I do not care for them.... some peope do, some people dont... 

I would much rather have a dog that is not well known for actin foolish like PB... personally i think they oughta not be allowed in public places and many other places. They are a problem...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 31, 2009)

Bkeepr said:


> I love Ceasar Milan's pitbull "Daddy".  What a mellow, laid back fellow!



Daddy does not belong to Ceasar, Hes owened by Redman the rapper! Ceasar keeps Daddy when Redman is on tour! Hes used to fix owners who are not pack leaders!


----------



## CAL (Nov 1, 2009)

southernmason said:


> Amen When you have a child mauled by one you will see them for what they are!



I don't trust any mature dog of any breed around small children!Makes no difference to me what breed the dog is or what size it is.I don't take the chance!If any dog bites a child,it is because some adult wasn't looking after the child.Pretty simple conclusion to me.Keep your small children away from mature dogs,biting problem solved!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 1, 2009)

southernmason said:


> Amen When you have a child mauled by one you will see them for what they are!



What they are are dogs.  Just like any other dogs they are capable of inflicting damage to humans.  Just like any other dogs they will become pretty much whatever the owner encourages them to be. 

Before we get rid of the Pit Bulls for the safety of the children, we need to get rid of the bicycles and swimming pools and skate boards and the five gallon plastic buckets.  These things each cause much more death and damage to our children.  Then we could get rid of guns, you know, for the safety of the children.  Then we could require that children wear foam helmets all the time and bubble wrap suits and no more football or nail clippers on airplanes ....

  lets ban guns.  No most here won;t like that.  Lets ban  and Bibles


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Nov 1, 2009)

Show me a bad dog (any breed) and I'll show you a bad owner....period. 

And well said, bobman and others who seem to understand this...

How about Daddy's trainee....I don't know if y'all have watched Cesar lately but he has Jr. now - a blue pit that's about 18 months now I guess...he is awesome. Cesar also has three other puppies now: a bulldog, a yellow lab and something else (can't remember). He did  a good show on raising puppies with these three (got them all at the same time). There was a lot of focus on remembering that 1st they are animals and to treat them as an animal and that 2nd they are dog and 3rd is their breed (staples of Cesar's method) and to treat them that way from birth on. 

Now who's rambling????

I guess the point is not all breeds are for all people. If you are going to have a bully breed then you need to be very consistent and calm with them and never let them feel like they need to lead the pack. This is really true of most working breeds, I think but especially powerful breeds like bullies, rotties, dobbies etc. etc. 

Believe me, I was basically raised by a Bulldog until I was about 15 (she lived for 14 years !) and my pops is involved w/ AmStaff's now. 

Rambling over....


----------



## southern_pride (Nov 1, 2009)

I think everyone here knows how I feel about this!!


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Nov 1, 2009)

southernmason said:


> Amen When you have a child mauled by one you will see them for what they are!



What about a German Sheaperd or a Rott maybe even a Beagle.  All dogs will bite if thay are pushed.So what gives you the right to say see them for what thay are.That just shows that yall are a bunch of retards!!!!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 1, 2009)

i love my buddy!!! "Gauge"


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Nov 1, 2009)

Bkeepr said:


> I love Ceasar Milan's pitbull "Daddy".  What a mellow, laid back fellow!



He came from a rapper called "Redman"


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Nov 1, 2009)

All Dogs Bite no matter what breed it is...if they are pushed enough


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Nov 1, 2009)

(his wife) People need to stop blaming the dogs it is the owners fault on why they act they way they do...Dogs that fight are not born to do so they are taught by their owners to fight..


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 1, 2009)

only dog to ever bite...and really tear through skin is my parents Pomerainean!!!! little dogs of the toy breed are satans spawn!


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 2, 2009)

southernmason said:


> What do you do when the dog comes from down the street and through the screen door. Be careful who you are calling a bad parent!!!!



Well then the owner of the dog wasn't paying attention to the dog either.  If you own a dog that you KNOW doesn't like or get along with something (child, adult of either sex, animal), you take precautions.  That includes not allowing the dog access to a door that is merely a screen door that looks out into the open area/unfenced area.  

That goes with ANY breed of dog.


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 2, 2009)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> only dog to ever bite...and really tear through skin is my parents Pomerainean!!!! little dogs of the toy breed are satans spawn!



The only dog I've ever been bitten by/attacked by was a Pomeranian that ran out of someone's yard (through an open door) and into the road where I was walking. Little devil thing broke skin on my ankle: a true "ankle biter."


----------



## luv2drum (Nov 2, 2009)

The problem is not the dogs, but the people who abuse and mistreat the animals causing the problems.  My neighbors two great danes just killed my wifes pet goat.  These are two of the nicest dogs you will ever see.  My wife was able to go up to the dog take it by the collar and lead it out of the goat pen.  The dogs were just doing what comes natural to them, since the breed was originally established to catch boars in Germany.  It is the owners fault for not keep the dogs up where they can't get into trouble.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 2, 2009)

southernmason said:


> What do you do when the dog comes from down the street and through the screen door. Be careful who you are calling a bad parent!!!!



Not calling any names here, but would like to have some more information on the dog coming from down the street and through the screen door.  I have never heard of anything like that before.  



southernmason said:


> The name calling makes you very cool, all you have to do is look at the numbers.



Will you point me to the numbers, I am having a little trouble finding them.


----------



## rabbithound (Nov 2, 2009)

I have Shepherd for a family dog .... I love her to death....while I know she would never bite a child, I can really only attest to the fact that she will never do it more than once. 

'come to think of it....i can attest to that for any dog that bites one of my kids......I assure you they will not bite another child!!! whatever their breed..... 

All of that said.... I may be a little more preemptive depending upon the breed


----------



## CAL (Nov 2, 2009)

southernmason said:


> What do you do when the dog comes from down the street and through the screen door. Be careful who you are calling a bad parent!!!!




Like I said,look after your children!Bad dog down the street?Keep your door closed!


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Nov 3, 2009)

their are no bad dogs just alot of bad dog owners pits get a bad rap  an its because people get them for the wrong reason, i get people calling me all the time asking about pits i may have for sale when they say they want one to eat their neighbor i hang up the phone or they say i want it to kill the cats in the neighbor hood i sell no dogs to idiots like this pits or other wise i have sitting in my kennels a pit rite now that was originally mine he was stolen 10/31/08 i got him back in june 09 he was skinny an looked bad but what i did not no was the thief fought him he was a hog dog  prior to the theft what was strange about this man calling me he said he found shadow 65miles from where i live with no color well then how would he no shadow was mine? he knew because he was one of the thieves shadow was home 8days when he broke out catching one of my catahoulas my kennel help could not get shadow off i came out an choked him off , now my dog is a fighter not by choice ive been working with him  some to show him this is not okay to fight it will take time but i will break him from fighting this is what is sad about the whole deal dog fighters give pit bulls really a bad name when pits can be just as good or bad as a chihuahua thinks he is , an this is why i say their are no bad dogs just a lot of bad dog owners sad but true!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 3, 2009)

southernmason said:


> SO i am no longer able to keep my door open on my house. The new american way blame the victim.



No one here is trying to blame the victim.  If a dog came down the street, broke through your screen door, and attacked someone in your home, I hope you will be able to make a recovery for the damages you suffered.  If the owner of the animal was in violation of the law in your area, I hope he is held to account to the fullest extent of the law.

Most here are saying that everyone is responsible for their own family and their own stuff.  If kids in your neighborhood steal bicycles, keep yours put up, don't wish for others not to have children.  If you live next to a river and it has rained a lot prepare for flooding, don't wish for an end to all rain.  If a neighbor has a dog that he has mistreated, fails to control, and which poses a danger to you and your family, you must take precautions, don't wish for no more dogs.  

In each of the above situations you would be the victim, but most would believe it imperative that you take reasonable precautions to prepare for possible harm that is not your fault.


----------



## pbyles (Nov 3, 2009)

WOW!...I used to run a pit bull rescue and I am a very opinionated person, so I could really get piped up about this thread...

I also use to re-train aggressive dogs....

BUT...Ima put my two cents worth in..and try not to revisit the thread so I dont get bent outta shape..

ANY dog can be aggressive!

Point BLANK~

I traveled the US competition hunting...I have been bitten by blueticks, black n tans, plotts, and walkers...

My neighbor has a mutt that has bitten..

MY OWN SON was bitten in the face by a Jack Russel...and has a scar on his nose to this day...hes not scared of dogs for a minute...

I have been bitten by a dalmation...

The vet I worked for was MAULED by a rott for tryin to clean his ears...

I have been bitten by a min pin...chihuahua...and rat terrier..australian cattle dog...labrador...shibi inu....yorkie...and even a chinease crested...

My very first dog was a pit bull that was with me from the time I turned 6 (she was a birthday present) until I turned 16 when she passed....
I played dress up with her, she pulled me in my wagon, she rode horses with me, she slept with me...and she protected me...

There absolutely is NO better breed to have...

AND..in fact research says the "catch" attitude is attributed to the terrier in the breed instead of the bull...

I completely agree...

That doesnt stop me from owning either a jrt or pbt...

Now I have had a few that needed attention more than others...

BUT I have run into that in every breed...

My pit bull fractured her hip saving my life......and has NEVER and will NEVER turn on me or my kids...

YES I can say NEVER and mean it...

As far as having a breed that people have run into the ground...that wouldnt stop me for a minute...

not to compare dogs to humans...but people told me that kids would change my life forever and that I needed to think twice before I had them...but I wouldnt change the fact that I have two kids for anything in the world...


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 3, 2009)

Something tells me this thread topic has come up before.  Maybe in the future there just needs to be a "Pro Pit Bull" thread and an "Anti Pit Bull" thread since the threads generally end up the same way.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Nov 3, 2009)

The only good pit bull is a dead one...


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 3, 2009)

91xjgawes said:


> The only good pit bull is a dead one...



Tell that to the Pit Bull Search and Rescue teams who worked the Challenger and 9-11 tragedies.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Nov 3, 2009)

K9SAR said:


> Tell that to the Pit Bull Search and Rescue teams who worked the Challenger and 9-11 tragedies.



Just my opinion


----------



## rabbithound (Nov 3, 2009)

K9SAR said:


> Something tells me this thread topic has come up before.  Maybe in the future there just needs to be a "Pro Pit Bull" thread and an "Anti Pit Bull" thread since the threads generally end up the same way.




Agreed...although this is a little more serious subject in my opinion, you are correct ....it reminds me of the trophy / meat hunter debate that arises in the deer hunting room every other day


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 3, 2009)

Some opinions should not be shared.


----------



## CFGD (Nov 3, 2009)

read this...nuff said...http://www.thedogpress.com/Columns/Jade/06_Media.Bias_07.htm


----------



## holler tree (Nov 3, 2009)

CAL said:


> I don't trust any mature dog of any breed around small children!Makes no difference to me what breed the dog is or what size it is.I don't take the chance!If any dog bites a child,it is because some adult wasn't looking after the child.Pretty simple conclusion to me.Keep your small children away from mature dogs,biting problem solved!



very well said my son was almost attacked by a black lab at the beach after my son who was 3 at the time playingly barked at him and his owner said " Ive never seen him act like that". she didnt have the dog on a leash and I thought I was going to have to kill her dog to keep him from hurting my son. do I hate labs no but you have to watch strange dogs no matter what the breed. 
     I have pits and I love them they are great dogs. its too bad that people abuse them the way they do. one things for sure just there reputation alone is one heck of a home security system and with all the thieves out there mine will be watching my property for yrs to come.


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Nov 3, 2009)

tree daddy 7 said:


> What about a German Sheaperd or a Rott maybe even a Beagle.  All dogs will bite if thay are pushed.So what gives you the right to say see them for what thay are.That just shows that yall are a bunch of retards!!!!!



Im a paramedic and just a couple of weeks ago I get called out to a dog bite. On arrival , some volunteer firefighters are holding 3 pit bulls at bay so I can gain access to my pt. This lady was in her yard when these 3 dogs got out of the neighbors house and attacked her in her own yard.  I got to secure both of her calf muscles back  in place until she went to surgery.  These dogs were not pushed..


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 3, 2009)

CAL said:


> Like I said,look after your children!Bad dog down the street?Keep your door closed!



Bad dog down the street:fine.

Bad dog in my door: BANG


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Nov 3, 2009)

southernmason said:


> The name calling makes you very cool, all you have to do is look at the numbers.



And what do you call it that you are doing?


----------



## hogdawg (Nov 4, 2009)

It is crazy that these people who hate pit bulls and want them all dead can't realize that just like any other breed, with proper upbringing and training, pit bulls are wonderful pets and working dogs. The fact remains that they are terriers.  From the AKC website: "Terriers typically have little tolerance for other animals, including other dogs. Their ancestors were bred to hunt and kill vermin. Many continue to project the attitude that they're always eager for a spirited argument."  All the more reason for proper upbringing and training, or we could  just do away with all terriers, how bout that?


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 4, 2009)

skoonce said:


> Im a paramedic and just a couple of weeks ago I get called out to a dog bite. On arrival , some volunteer firefighters are holding 3 pit bulls at bay so I can gain access to my pt. This lady was in her yard when these 3 dogs got out of the neighbors house and attacked her in her own yard.  I got to secure both of her calf muscles back  in place until she went to surgery.  These dogs were not pushed..



Are you familiar enough with these dogs to know how they were trained and handled prior to the bite?  Do you know what happened to trigger the attack?  If not, how can you know whether these dogs were "pushed" or not?  

Your response is being used by some here to justify the elimination of a breed.  Please describe for us the gory detail of the trauma, disfigurement, and death you have seen as the result of automobile crashes, bicycle crashes, trampoline falls, falls into swimming pools, firearms discharges, sharp instrument mishandling.  Don't you think we need to ban the instruments of this devestation?

No?? Why not? They are much more dangerous and work thousands of times the injury to humans than Pit Bulls do.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Nov 4, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> Some opinions should not be shared.



Thats what this forum is for sharing opinions. 

My opinion does not make me right, nor does yours...


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Nov 4, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> Are you familiar enough with these dogs to know how they were trained and handled prior to the bite?  Do you know what happened to trigger the attack?  If not, how can you know whether these dogs were "pushed" or not?
> 
> Your response is being used by some here to justify the elimination of a breed.  Please describe for us the gory detail of the trauma, disfigurement, and death you have seen as the result of automobile crashes, bicycle crashes, trampoline falls, falls into swimming pools, firearms discharges, sharp instrument mishandling.  Don't you think we need to ban the instruments of this devestation?
> 
> ...


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 4, 2009)

skoonce said:


> JustUs4All said:
> 
> 
> > These things you mention are accidents and totally different.  Injuries caused on purpose by the means you speak of are punishable.   As for as the dogs being pushed.  Youve got an elderly lady returning to her house from her mailbox and was attacked by 2 of the 3 bulldogs. (The female just stood there and barked)  I know nothing about the owners but apparently the same dogs have killed a couple of horses and nothing was done about it.
> ...


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats an absolute ludicrous response.  Car accidents are accidents.  Pool accidents are accidents. Gun accidents are accidents.  Dogs mauling some one is intentional.   Dogs meant to do it or it wouldnt have happened.   Dogs dont have a conscious.  Sure they may know right from wrong, but it doesnt bother them to do wrong.   Dogs in this case were finally put down and owners charged.


----------



## coltday (Nov 4, 2009)

One of the MAIN things I see on this thread is the people who are against pitbulls seem to characterize the "bad" with all the rest. Believe me I have seen some very bad dogs over the years and yes, some have been pitbulls. I have also owned alot of dogs over the years and I got my most recent one last May. He was my first pit and I have to say, he is the most loyal, obedient, and smartest dog that I have ever owned. He is 90 lbs. of pure muscle and can jump a 6 foot fence with ease. So with that said he is very capable of doing alot of harm to someone or something but he is the biggest BABY in the world. He lets my girlfriends cats play with his tell his best friend is a miniature dashund. My dad was very disappointed when he found out that I had a pitbull. But after being around him a little bit it really did change his opinion on the dog. I have a nephew that is 1 and a niece that is 2 1/2. They roll in the dirt grab him pull his hair and everything and he has NEVER EVER snapped, growled or even acted like he was bothered. Right now while I am off at college a lady that runs a rescue kennel is keeping him for me. She has about 10 dogs under 10 lbs. and she said he thinks he is the daddy of all them. I just hating seeing how people include ALL pitbulls when they say things such as "only good pitbull is a dead pitbull" I mean seriously? not ALL are bad. It is all about how you raise them! Just like a child, when they aren't made to mind they will not mind, and if they aren't taught the difference between right and wrong they will do whatever they want.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 4, 2009)

skoonce said:


> Thats an absolute ludicrous response.  Car accidents are accidents.  Pool accidents are accidents. Gun accidents are accidents.  Dogs mauling some one is intentional.   Dogs meant to do it or it wouldnt have happened.   Dogs dont have a conscious.  Sure they may know right from wrong, but it doesnt bother them to do wrong.   Dogs in this case were finally put down and owners charged.



Scoonce, please give me your definition of accident.

Ascribing intent to a dog is pretty far out there.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 4, 2009)

skoonce said:


> Im a paramedic and just a couple of weeks ago I get called out to a dog bite. On arrival , some volunteer firefighters are holding 3 pit bulls at bay so I can gain access to my pt. This lady was in her yard when these 3 dogs got out of the neighbors house and attacked her in her own yard.  I got to secure both of her calf muscles back  in place until she went to surgery.  These dogs were not pushed..



Maybe they wernt pushed in her yard, But you can bet your rear end them dogs have been pushed at some point...


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 4, 2009)

I got a 150lb saint bernard, Everyone in the neighbor hood is scared of him, I like it that way, he would only lick them to death, But i like them being scared...  If someone tried to mess with my kids, I do imagine he would get a good piece of there rear end... Besides that, he is the laziest, And friendliest dog i have ever owned...


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Nov 4, 2009)

Check out this web site.  www.dogsbite.org.  Im not knocking any breed of dog.  I like them all just some more than others.  I have a 9mth old German Shepherd now that weighs 93lbs.  Extremely protective of my wife and kids.  If you have a dog or pet of any kind, just be responsible.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Nov 5, 2009)

southernmason said:


> Amen When you have a child mauled by one you will see them for what they are!



closed minded babble. any breed is capable of that. you can raise a schnauzer wrong and it can be capable of the same thing.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Nov 5, 2009)

southernmason said:


> Like I said look at the numbers Pits make up 5% of the dog population And 65% of attacks! Numbers do not lie.



thats because you get all these stupid rappers showing all these mean pit bulls on tv, then all these moronic teenagers see that, and think its cool to have a mean pit bull.

so they get one, and beat on it, and throw hot sauce in its eyes, and hit it with sticks, and throw rocks at it..........all because they watch tv and see thats its "cool" to have a mean dog......

i had a red nose pit bull once named "dixie", and she was friendlier than the hamster i had when i was a kid.


----------



## pbyles (Nov 5, 2009)

hmm...what breed of people commit the most crimes?...How dare us speak of that....That sure doesn't make em all bad tho...

statistically speaking~


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Nov 5, 2009)

pbyles said:


> hmm...what breed of people commit the most crimes?...How dare us speak of that....That sure doesn't make em all bad tho...
> 
> statistically speaking~



no, it doesnt make _them_ all bad. it just makes all of _us_ racists.


----------



## stevo15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Had 2 pits growing up.  As a toddler I would climb on them, grab them, and pull on them.  Never showed any aggression.  It's about the way you raise them.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 5, 2009)

southernmason said:


> Like I said look at the numbers Pits make up 5% of the dog population And 65% of attacks! Numbers do not lie.




That statement is simply NOT true.


----------



## 270 guy (Nov 5, 2009)

southernmason said:


> The name calling makes you very cool, all you have to do is look at the numbers.



I'm not positive but would bet more people have been bitten by Chihuahuas then pit bulls. My wife has a scare on her lip from when her pet Chihuahua tore her lip open when she was younger.


----------



## Tanner boyzz (Nov 5, 2009)

i have had lots of dawgs and the pit is one of my fav....


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 5, 2009)

Tanner boyzz said:


> i have had lots of dawgs and the pit is one of my fav....



go to jbhguguyg waker slacker


----------



## 270 guy (Nov 5, 2009)

southernmason said:


> Again,do your homework.Do not assume.



I have and your link from what I see doesn't say which breed BITES more it says how many fatal attacks amongst the top feared breeds. Post up a link of which one BITES more people and I will change my mind until then I still believe the chuahua is responsible for more BITES the the pit is.


----------



## 270 guy (Nov 5, 2009)

southernmason said:


> I never said bites I said attacks do not change my words to make your feble point!



Use whatever word floats your boat a bite has to come from a dog attacking you. I did my homework the reason you see/hear about the bites/attacks from the large breed dogs is because most people DO NOT report bites/attacks from the small breed dogs. YOU DO YOUR RESEARCH next time and post FACTS. What I found is actually cocker spaniels have had the most bites reported out of all dog breeds with chuahuas and poodles and lassa opsas in the mix. Spin it how you want Pit Bulls arent the number one dog when it comes to dog bites or attacks as you say.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 5, 2009)

southernmason said:


> Did you not look at the link provided? Look again!



Yep.  I looked at the link provided.  That is how I know your statement was not true.



southernmason said:


> I never said bites I said attacks do not change my words to make your feble point!



If you think Pits account for 65% of the dog attacks you are just not clearly in touch with reality.


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 5, 2009)

Every dog attack I have responded to at work has involved pitts.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 5, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Every dog attack I have responded to at work has involved pitts.



...imagine that...


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Nov 5, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Every dog attack I have responded to at work has involved pitts.



Me Too...


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 6, 2009)

No dog attack that I have responded to has involved a Pit.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Nov 6, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> No dog attack that I have responded to has involved a Pit.



How many have you responded to?


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 6, 2009)

Several over the years.


----------



## 270 guy (Nov 6, 2009)

heavymetalhunter said:


> no, it doesnt make _them_ all bad. it just makes all of _us_ racists.



That's the most ignorant statement I have heard... Why would it make us racist because one certain color or race commits more crimes then the rest? 

Many members of my family including myself have been robbed at gun point or stolen from by Blacks, on the other hand I have some of the best/nicest Black neighbors a person could ask for better then a lot of the whites that live in these woods.


----------



## lab (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a question for you guys, about a yr. ago when I was shopping for home owners insurance I called about 7-8 big companies and if I remember right, almost all of them asked if I owned a Pitt, or Rock, Chow, and a few other dogs that they would not insure me.  Any of you guys run into this problem?  Do you just lie to them?  
P.S.  I have one Lab & one Jack Russell.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 7, 2009)

lab said:


> I have a question for you guys, about a yr. ago when I was shopping for home owners insurance I called about 7-8 big companies and if I remember right, almost all of them asked if I owned a Pitt, or Rock, Chow, and a few other dogs that they would not insure me.  Any of you guys run into this problem?  Do you just lie to them?
> P.S.  I have one Lab & one Jack Russell.



...I wonder why...


I did have an insurance company ask me what breed I owned.  When I said, "German Shepherd" they asked if it had bitten anyone "yet."   I said no.  

Personally I would not own a "pit" and have grown up around them.  They ALL have such a HUGE potential for serious damage if they decide to.  I have seen them turn in a second on other dogs (not all pits) and once they make up their mind, it is hard to stop them.


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 7, 2009)

Facts 

Each year, 4.7 million people are bitten by dogs. (There are 58 million dogs in the United States.)


Children are three times more likely to be bitten than adults.


Over 500,000 people per year receive medical attention for dog bites.


There are about 10 dog bite fatalities per year. 


Dog bites have reached epidemic proportions.

Digg   Del.icio.us   Stumble   Share 
Aggressive Dogs: Fact and FictionBy: Dr. Nicholas Dodman 


Facts 

Each year, 4.7 million people are bitten by dogs. (There are 58 million dogs in the United States.)


Children are three times more likely to be bitten than adults.


Over 500,000 people per year receive medical attention for dog bites.


There are about 10 dog bite fatalities per year. 


Dog bites have reached epidemic proportions.


German shepherds and chow chows are more likely to be involved in biting incidents than other breeds.


Male dogs are six times more likely to bite than females.


Sexually intact dogs are 2.6 times more likely to bite than neutered dogs.


Rottweiler and pitbull breeds account for 67 percent of human fatalities. 


The top 10 breeds involved in lethal dog bite attacks, accounting for four or more human deaths each over the last 20 years, are: pitbull-type (66), Rottweiler (39), German shepherd (17), husky-type (15), malamute (12), Doberman (9), chow chow (8), Saint Bernard (7), Great Dane (7) and Akita (4). 


Twenty-five breeds have been involved in 238 dog bite fatalities over the past 20 years.


About 82 percent of deaths involved unrestrained dogs either on (58%) or off (24%) the owners' property 

True and False


All dogs may bite – its what dogs do. (TRUE)


Dog bites can largely be prevented by proper training and management. (TRUE)


Dog bite fatalities are relatively uncommon. (TRUE)


People are more dangerous than dogs. (TRUE)


Chronically irresponsible dog owners are to blame for many of the problems. (TRUE)


The owners, rather than the dogs, are the main problem. (OFTEN TRUE)


Children should be taught never to play with or approach a strange dog, and to avoid direct eye contact with unfamiliar dogs. They should also never play with a dog without adult supervision. (TRUE) 


The breed of dog involved in the deadly San Francisco attack, the Presa Canario, has been banned in several countries throughout the world. (TRUE)


To single out certain breeds as potentially more dangerous is canine racism. (FALSE)


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2009)

"The top 10 breeds involved in lethal dog bite attacks, accounting for four or more human deaths each over the last 20 years, are: pitbull-type (66), Rottweiler (39), German shepherd (17), husky-type (15), malamute (12), Doberman (9), chow chow (8), Saint Bernard (7), Great Dane (7) and Akita (4)."

"Pit bull-type"   Rolling on the floor  ---- laughing !!! ...  Can't we just say mutt.  It seems that any cross-bred mongrel that has any type bull dog breeding in its background has been labeled by the  Unknowing Public and Liberal attention seeking Press as "pit bull type" .  If a dog has a big, square head, or (God forbid) has any brindle markings its got to be a pit bull.  I carried mail as a USPS Letter Carrier for 20 years.  My biggest fear, as far as dog bites,  came from little dogs who always  bit first - no warning. Big dogs always sounded a warning growl or bark as they came at you.  I had a few "pit bull types" come at me and had to spray a few - but the only encounter with a true Pit Bull was on my route one day when a big Red Nosed Pit had gotten out of his yard (the meter man had left the gate open).  I spotted him about 2 blocks from his home, loaded him in my jeep and headed back.  On the way I passed my boss w/ the dogs head out the window looking at her.  She made a quick u-turn (I guess thinking I had been hi-jacked by the dog) and followed me back to the owners house where the wife and kids were crying sitting on the front porch. It was a happy reunion for all (although I was asked not to haul dogs in my jeep anymore) !!!

Gabby


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 7, 2009)

270 guy said:


> I'm not positive but would bet more people have been bitten by Chihuahuas then pit bulls. My wife has a scare on her lip from when her pet Chihuahua tore her lip open when she was younger.



yea Chihuahuas are really dangerous


----------



## 270 guy (Nov 7, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> yea Chihuahuas are really dangerous



Laugh if you want my wife has a scar on her lip where one tore her lip open she had to get stitches when she was younger. I Never said they were lethal attackers they do account for more BITES then the Pit bulls do, some folks are just plain ignorant sometimes.


----------



## Swamp Star (Nov 7, 2009)

lab said:


> I have a question for you guys, about a yr. ago when I was shopping for home owners insurance I called about 7-8 big companies and if I remember right, almost all of them asked if I owned a Pitt, or Rock, Chow, and a few other dogs that they would not insure me.  Any of you guys run into this problem?  Do you just lie to them?
> P.S.  I have one Lab & one Jack Russell.





I have had that happen so when they came to look at my house I took my American Bulldog to my parents house.


On the whole pitt thing for me there is only one real breed of dogs and they will have the word BULL(weather that be a Pit Bull or a American Bulldog) in there breed. I would still have my pit if my AB didnt almost kill him one night. My pit would not leave the porch at night and would not let anybody in our yard when the kids were playin. They are a HIGHLY intellegent breed that will end there life to save yours so if you dont like them go get a toy dog and let them protect you at night.

No offence to ANY coondog breeds I have had about 30 or more.


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont know if this will make a difference, but...
My Sister got a Pit Bull Puppy when he was 8 weeks old and she had him for 3 years! He was her baby! Her Best Friend! She never taught him to be aggressive. He was a very sweet dog! UNTIL one day a friend of hers came over and he went after him airborn and caught him in the neck! He had to get several stitches! Inside and outside of his neck! Dr said he could have died if he hadnt got to ER when he did! That was realy traumatizing to my sisters friend! But it was just as traumatizing to my sister to have her BEST FRIEND put down! She still greeves over the loss of him! And her friend still has a Life Long Scar on his neck! 
I guess my point is, in this case, I dont believe it was the Owners fault!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Worthless breed!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 8, 2009)

Worthless post.


----------



## amstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

There are no bad dogs only bad owners.............it is all in the up bringing and training...............I have handled AKC amstaffs for over 20 yrs and never had an issue.........but the breeders care about their dogs and train them etc.............


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Nov 8, 2009)

*pit bulls  in general*

i still say their are no bad dogs just a lot of bad dog owners, you take a bad dog owner an put them up with any dog an what you have is a disaster on your hands people get pits for the wrong reason some think its so cool to make their pits attack every thing any any thing that moves these people are pure idiots an should never own any dog no less a pit some have this macho attitude what every any one thinks its the owners fault for why they have mean dogs , an ive have a jack russell would   eat your butt if he could get  you when i first bought him yes i paid money for him why his previous owners boy friend beat him with a broom when buzz was 9wks old the owner came home from work saw what was going on she had to physically beat her boy friend off of the pup an rush the pup to a vet where buzz almost died the boyfriend was mad the pups front feet was on the paper but his back end was off an when he wet it did not land on the paper now thats why buzz has a chip on his shoulder ive had him not a yr yet he has calmed down90% but one guy he hates totally so when the guy comes to my house i lock buzz up   an the boy friend called the law they went to arest her buzzes previous owner but after the vet told the law what he did they arrested him for animal abuse etc an i hear he is still in jail .but their are really no bad dogs people make them what they are, pit bulls just get a bad rap an michael vicks did not help the matter any i own pits an pit crosses for hog dogs they are excellent for catching hogs but with all the bad publicity their are places we hunt that dont allow pits an they can stay home but some people you cant change their mind they are stuck on their views an dont want to hear the truth only what theyve been told an this is sad ive seen chihuahuas who where meaner than pits,  breed has nothing to do with any of it dont judge my dogs an i wont judge you is what i tell people, my dogs did nothing to any one an the stupid answers i get well they are catch dogs an i say yes for hogs only not people! NO BAD DOGS JUST A LOT OF BAD DOG OWNERS


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Nov 8, 2009)

*pits bulls*

any one who says they are a worthless breed must be a worthless human being, my dogs i love all of them an they are not worthless ,they are my dog kids an they probally eat better than most humans,an my dogs put food on peoples table who can barely make ends meet an we donate meat these so called worthless dogs catch, to the needy what have you done for your fellow human being except bad mouth our usefull dogs is the question!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 8, 2009)

amstaff said:


> There are no bad dogs only bad owners.............it is all in the up bringing and training...............I have handled AKC amstaffs for over 20 yrs and never had an issue.........but the breeders care about their dogs and train them etc.............



That is a CROCK.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 8, 2009)

DOGLADY1953 said:


> i still say their are no bad dogs just a lot of bad dog owners, you take a bad dog owner an put them up with any dog an what you have is a disaster on your hands people get pits for the wrong reason some think its so cool to make their pits attack every thing any any thing that moves these people are pure idiots an should never own any dog no less a pit some have this macho attitude what every any one thinks its the owners fault for why they have mean dogs , an ive have a jack russell would   eat your butt if he could get  you when i first bought him yes i paid money for him why his previous owners boy friend beat him with a broom when buzz was 9wks old the owner came home from work saw what was going on she had to physically beat her boy friend off of the pup an rush the pup to a vet where buzz almost died the boyfriend was mad the pups front feet was on the paper but his back end was off an when he wet it did not land on the paper now thats why buzz has a chip on his shoulder ive had him not a yr yet he has calmed down90% but one guy he hates totally so when the guy comes to my house i lock buzz up   an the boy friend called the law they went to arest her buzzes previous owner but after the vet told the law what he did they arrested him for animal abuse etc an i hear he is still in jail .but their are really no bad dogs people make them what they are, pit bulls just get a bad rap an michael vicks did not help the matter any i own pits an pit crosses for hog dogs they are excellent for catching hogs but with all the bad publicity their are places we hunt that dont allow pits an they can stay home but some people you cant change their mind they are stuck on their views an dont want to hear the truth only what theyve been told an this is sad ive seen chihuahuas who where meaner than pits,  breed has nothing to do with any of it dont judge my dogs an i wont judge you is what i tell people, my dogs did nothing to any one an the stupid answers i get well they are catch dogs an i say yes for hogs only not people! NO BAD DOGS JUST A LOT OF BAD DOG OWNERS


BULL.  There are bad dogs, just like bad people and "cull" bucks.

If you would, please throw in a period here and there.  That was the longest sentence I believe I have ever read in my life.


----------



## albaraptor (Nov 8, 2009)

Everybody needs to quit whining.If you don't like them than you don't have to get one.


----------



## holler tree (Nov 8, 2009)

would this be a GOOD time to mention I've got a litter of blue brindle  PITS that are a week old and will be for sale soon. will have a thread with pics in a day or two. just in time for Christmas !!!


----------



## shdybrady19 (Nov 8, 2009)

you wanna know why pit bulls have such a high attach rating? Because more people own them who arent suppose to. If you live in an apartment or a townhouse dont one a pit bull or any bully breed. THey arent meant to be locked up in a 1/4 acre yard and never played with. You cant jsut put them in a yard and forget about them. You have to go out and play with them and connect. THey have to be apart of the family. Not the labador you go out throw a ball across the yard to get away from you while you try to get out of the fence. And for those who say every dog attack i have been called out have involved pitts. I wouldnt doubt that. But in what part of the neighborhood are you called to?


----------



## UGA hunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Statistics from the American Canine Temperment Testing Society:
AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER	Tested-665	Passed-567	Failed- 98	Passing rate- 85.3%

Average of all breeds- 77%

In the test, a dog is placed in a series of confrontational situations. The first sign of aggression or panic is a failure of the test. Pit Bulls have achieved the fourth highest passing rate of all 122 breeds tested.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Nov 9, 2009)

i know of this test. They tested higher then your beloved golden retriever. your labadors and many other family dogs that in your eyes could do no wrong


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 9, 2009)

DOGLADY1953 said:


> i still say their are no bad dogs just a lot of bad dog owners



Thirding the debunking of this.  

I have nothing against Pit Bulls.  I've been involved in training and rescuing them for years now, and it's bull-honky that there are no bad dogs.

This goes for ANY breed of dog...not just Pit Bulls.  

"Bad dogs" are a combination of genetic and environmental factors not solely one or the other.

I have Vet bills, dog trainer bills, and dog behaviorist bills to take a look at prior to us making the decision to euthanize one of our dogs that had an unpredictable temperament, and I implore anyone to point fingers and tell us we're bad owners.



shdybrady19 said:


> you wanna know why pit bulls have such a high attach rating? Because more people own them who arent suppose to.



Couldn't agree more (not the if you live in an apartment or townhome comment though - as I have friends that live in a townhome, but they take their Pit Bull jogging everyday for 6-8 miles).  Pit Bulls are sometimes purchased by persons in love with the idea of owning a Pit Bull or in love with the "look" of Pit Bulls without knowing anything about them.  They don't realize the energy level that Pit Bulls have nor do they understand the concept of owning any type of terrier.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 9, 2009)

K9SAR said:


> Thirding the debunking of this.
> 
> I have nothing against Pit Bulls.  I've been involved in training and rescuing them for years now, and it's bull-honky that there are no bad dogs.
> 
> ...



I agree.  Finally some rational, factual responses.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 9, 2009)

I love dogs.  However, I'm not a big fan of pits.  I don't believe in getting rid of the breed just like I don't believe in banning guns.  

I just hate seeing worthless folks that own them and other breeds of dogs that simply chain them up in the backyard and make no real attempt to take care of them or socialize them.  When those dogs get loose then the general public is in danger as these dogs will tend to have some anti-social behavior.  I hate seeing folks that own them so they can assert their "toughness."  I hate sorry folks like Mike Vick that have them to fight them and then abuse and kill them.

If you own a dog, any breed, you have the same type of responsibility that a gun owner has.


----------



## coltday (Nov 10, 2009)

Nicely put K9SAR, Everyone one on here is going to have their opinions. But do all of you against pits think that the WHOLE breed should be punished for some of the wrong doings? I stated before that I own a pit. He is 90 lbs. and a VERY intimidating dog. But when he comes to put his paws on your chest to lick you in the face your heart my drop but thats when you find out how big of a baby he actually is. I am living in Athens going to college and it is hard for me to find somewhere to keep him because all landlords say: Pets Allowed but NO AGGRESSIVE BREEDS. This really stinks because MY dog has NEVER EVER shown any aggression towards anyone in over a year and a half but not only does he get punished for being a "Pit" but I also get punished because it is hard for me to find somewhere I can live and also have my best friend here with me.


----------



## amstaff (Nov 10, 2009)

*No bad dogs only bad owners*



dawg2 said:


> That is a CROCK.



If a dog is bad it's because someone mistreated it or trained it in the wrong way.  Of course a dog will get mean if you tie it to a truck bumper and kick every time you walk by.....in 20yrs of handling and showing all breeds I have never met a bad dog.......but I have sure enough met enough stupid and bad owners for a lifetime......some people just don't deserve to have dogs.....if a dog is bad, its because someone made it that way...........


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 10, 2009)

amstaff said:


> If a dog is bad it's because someone mistreated it or trained it in the wrong way.



Come tell me what makes us bad owners.  The dog we had was neither mistreated nor trained in the wrong way.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 10, 2009)

amstaff said:


> If a dog is bad it's because someone mistreated it or trained it in the wrong way.  Of course a dog will get mean if you tie it to a truck bumper and kick every time you walk by.....in 20yrs of handling and showing all breeds I have never met a bad dog.......but I have sure enough met enough stupid and bad owners for a lifetime......some people just don't deserve to have dogs.....if a dog is bad, its because someone made it that way...........



It is folly and highly naieve to say "every" dog is good until an owner corrupts it.  There are retarded dogs, inbred dogs, behavioral problem dogs, ADD dogs, etc. just as there are people.  

You are sadly mistaken to proclaim every dog "perfect."


----------



## awr72 (Nov 11, 2009)

ill just say my peice there is nothing wrong with a staffordshire terrier i like to call em but people ruined a lot of them.i have friends that hog hunt with pits and crosses and they are a perfectly tempered working dog not people aggressive nor dog aggressive.Now when the problem started is when the macho my mean dog stuff started with the idiots raising them. yeah i mean makin em unaturally muscular overly aggressive pullin heavy weights tyin them out on log chains bitin arm pads while beatin them with a stick .it all comes back to owners and bloodlines sad but true just look on the net youll see why they are ruining the breed.and the reason a pit attack is so news worthy is they have the tools to inflict bad damage on attack.bad people not bad dogs but some you cant save thats the way it is .


----------



## awr72 (Nov 11, 2009)

and i do also agree with dawg2 some dogs simply have mental problems that cant be fixed


----------



## CFGD (Nov 12, 2009)

UGA hunter said:


> Statistics from the American Canine Temperment Testing Society:
> AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER	Tested-665	Passed-567	Failed- 98	Passing rate- 85.3%
> 
> Average of all breeds- 77%
> ...


case closed..professional testing and scientifically sound stats overwhelm heresay and broad generalizations...

and for the record people, the canine breed "pitt" does not exist."pitt" is a college football team..."american pit bull terrier"is what you think you are referring to.and to all those who generalize these dogs by saying all are viscious and mean..i offer you a challenge...get a PURE apbt...raise it from a pup...treat it right...i guarantee by the time its 6 months old you will love it like a family member.that is if it does'nt break in the house and murder you in your sleep..they ARE born killing machines after all....i wonder how the little rascals survived all those episodes...hmmmm....


----------



## awr72 (Nov 12, 2009)

im thinkin an american staffordshire terrier can be dual registered as apbt some people say same dog some say no what do yall think?


----------



## awr72 (Nov 12, 2009)

and by the way pete was dual registered as apbt first then with the akc as a amstaff they was  the same dog but the apbt was a game dog and the akc did not want that so they went by american staffordshire terrier some people say nose color and head and eyes but that is not entirely true either id like to hear yalls thoughts


----------



## CFGD (Nov 13, 2009)

here is everything you need to know on apbt/ast

http://www.workingpitbull.com/amstaffpit.htm

also everyone here biased toward apbt's should read this about other dog breeds attacking people and how you dont here about these attacks

http://www.workingpitbull.com/whydodogsbite.htm

http://www.workingpitbull.com/fatalbook.htm

read these links and then you will be more educated on the subject


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 13, 2009)

ramfreak said:


> case closed..professional testing and scientifically sound stats overwhelm heresay and broad generalizations...
> 
> and for the record people, the canine breed "pitt" does not exist."pitt" is a college football team..."american pit bull terrier"is what you think you are referring to.and to all those who generalize these dogs by saying all are viscious and mean..i offer you a challenge...get a PURE apbt...raise it from a pup...treat it right...i guarantee by the time its 6 months old you will love it like a family member.that is if it does'nt break in the house and murder you in your sleep..they ARE born killing machines after all....i wonder how the little rascals survived all those episodes...hmmmm....



Come on now ramfreak, I am on your side in this.  I refer to these dogs generically as Pitts as do most of the rest of the people on Earth.  Let's stick to the real issue and not argue that people don't know what they are talking about because they don't use the correct name for an animal.

I could argue that you did not know what you were talking about because, for the record: “stats” is not a word; “heresay” is not a word; “....” should be used at the end of a truncated sentence; a space follows the period at the end of a sentence; sentences begin with capital letters; and so on.

Let us have our use of the word Pitts as an abbreviation.  By the way, did I mention that I am on your side in all this?


----------



## CFGD (Nov 13, 2009)

i could have a clinic on this subject and charge admission..but..everybody call them what you want..peace to you all and good night..i have to go feed my chiii waa waa??


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Nov 13, 2009)

Aren't most dogs what they are bred to be at birth? Then we can teach them what we want them to be. The animal control officer told me that they get more calls on chow or 1/2 chow than all the other breeds combine.

                     BOB


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Nov 15, 2009)

*pit bulls*

every one is gonna have their opinions of pit bulls. some good some bad. you cant please every one , i have only 4 pitbills left  in my kennels  now ,an the reason is places we hog hunt  usually  private land dont want the dogs  on their lands this is really sad , its sad this  breed has to pay for what some bad dog owners do with their dogs i was in the woods yesterday, in a management land  i heard a hog hunter say if he cant hunt his pits on private land he is gonna shoot them i told him dont do that , this is sad when you think his dogs will die because where he hunts i guess a dog club the way i under stood it wants to stop that breed from hunting in that club, i told him hunt in a different club then, if you dont like the breed i can show you hundreds who do , i tell people dont judge  all  pit bulls by what a few bad dog owners do! an thats who makes these dogs the way they are the owners!


----------

